# My Mom went to heaven



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

We tried a second time to get to the hospital in this ice storm but I didn't make it in time. I never got to say good-bye. Oh God, she was my Mom and now she's gone.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Kathy,

I am so sorry. One of the strongest bonds is that between a mother and her daughter. In her heart, your mother knew that you were there in spirit. Be comforted in that she is no longer in pain. The loss of our parents, particularly our mothers is one of the most painful experiences we almost all go through. The pain you feel will subside, but don't compound it with guilt. You were good to her, and your spirit and thoughts were with her until the end. I hope you heart soon heals.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Kathy,

I'm so sorry for your loss. You were a great daughter and loved her so. I'm sorry you couldn't be with her but I bet she felt your love anyway. Hugs.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Kathy, I am so very sorry. I am sorry for your loss of your Mom, and also so sorry that you couldn't get there to say goodbye. Please don't be too hard on yourself. It was crazy circumstances beyond your control. You have to focus on what a good daughter you have been for your entire life. I am sure your Mom knew how much you love her, and that you would have been there if there was any way possible. You got her to the hospital so that she had the best chance, and the care and comfort of the doctors and staff. You took good care of her by doing that.
You are your family are in my thoughts and prayers.:grouphug:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh Kathy my heart breaking for you.Im so sorry that you couldn’t be there for her. You’ll be in my prayers.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Kathy, I'm so very sorry to hear that you lost your Mom. My heart is breaking for you. May she rest in peace. So sorry.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Please accept my very heartfelt sympathy upon the loss of your Mom!! May all of the wonderful memories that you shared sustain you during this time of sadness.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I am so sorry that you lost your Mom. Know that you have all our support and prayers. Hugs


----------



## lonewolf (Dec 23, 2017)

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss. I lost my mother in 2015. The roads were pretty much impassable here as well. You have nothing to feel guilty about. God bless.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm so very sorry. Losing a parent is such a hard thing to bear. I'm sorry that you did not get to say goodbye to her in person, but you made sure she got help, and she surely knew how much you cared. Please accept our condolences. :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss Kathy. A whole lifetime of moments together far outweigh anything else. She knew you were close in heart.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Kathy I am so very sorry for loss. Thoughts and prayers for you and all of your family. I wish I could say or do more to ease your pain but I know this is one of those moments in life that will take time to heal.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thomas Shepherd said on the death of his wife. . . 
“Now life will be a little less sweet, death a little less bitter.”

Kathy, we will walk this path of grief beside you. . . your sorrow will be none-the-less, but we will be here to affirm it. Mother's love casts a long shadow in one's life and the grief will be unbearable at first, lessining only as each stage of grief is personalized. Our love goes out to you as you walk this difficult path. Please know of our prayers for you & your family. Be as generous w/forgiving your own "guilt about not being there" as you would to one of us! Some things were not meant to be, however sad. Big hug, long hug, warm hug.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Kathy, I am so sorry for your loss. You did your very best in trying to be there with your mother at the hospital. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. May you be blessed with many wonderful, fond, and happy memories spent with your mother ... cherished memories that bring a smile to your face as you wipe away the tears.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kathy I am so sorry, I wish there was something I could do to take away your brokenness, but there isn't. 
I have been listening to a song that brings me great joy and peace. One day when you feel up to it maybe you will listen to it and think of your momma.
The song is
I CAN ONLY IMAGINE 
Just maybe your momma is experiencing this.


Heavenly Father, I come to you with a heavy heart. Lord I don't understand why things happen, why Kathy wasn't able to be with her momma when she took her last breath, but you know why. Lord help Kathy to see that her momma wasn't alone, that you were and still are right beside her. Lord comfort Kathy , may she find rest for her weary soul. Lord the days ahead when much planning is done carry Kathy through, may she find in dark hours that you are more then enough. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh God this hurts so much. I can't imagine it getting any easier. I feel like someone has ripped my heart from my chest. Every Saturday morning we would drive to her house to visit with her and get her groceries for her. She emailed me many times throughout the day every single day. Every morning I would get a Good Morning email from her . It was her way of telling me that she was up and about and everything was ok. I would remind her of all her favourite TV shows every night so she didn't miss one of them. Now her shows will carry on every night without her. We went to her house today and her coffee mug was still sitting on the counter. I just miss her so much and it's only going to get worse. I haven't slept since Saturday night so I'm like a zombie right now. I am dreading the service on Friday....saying my last good-bye to her that I never got to say to her. I never got to tell her I loved her. I miss her so much.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Kathy I'm so sorry please share and share some more, so many of us know your sadness. We are all here for you like you have been for us. I love you dear friend, I'm praying for you


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

I'm very sorry Kathy.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Kathy, I'm so very sorry. On April 24, it will be 7 years since my mom has passed, so I know just exactly how hard this is. I started hearing the song Paula mentioned shortly before mom died and it brought me great comfort. 

Your mom knows you were there with her in your heart, and she knows just how much you loved her. And, if she was a typical mom, she would have "scolded" you for even thinking about trying to get out in such a horrible ice storm - after all, they are our moms to the end.

Please take comfort in knowing that you will carry her in your heart always - she will always be with you in spirit. I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm really sorry. My grandmother died two years ago in Cuba and my mom arrived 30 min late to the hospital. It's devastating. My condolences.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I am so sorry you had to lose your mom, someone so important and special in your life. I'll be thinking of you and the rest of your family.
I am deeply sorry for your loss.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I’m so sorry. 
Same happened with my mom missed her passing by minutes. 
You’ll miss her but she will be watching over you now. In a special way. 
Miss mine too.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I was so sorry to read that you were not able to be with your Mom before she passed and please do not be so hard on yourself since I am sure your Mom knows in her heart that you tried to get there in time. However, I was not even told that my Mother was dying and got the call after she passed away. That was indeed hard for me since I lived out of State and would have come home if I know of the situation.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh, Kathy, I'm so sorry. I haven't been on SM in a while and then saw this news. It's just heartwrenching. :smcry:It's so hard losing one's mom. I too was very close to my mom. A call every day...about something or nothing. Things shared. Always there for each other. And she lived across town so I would get there pretty often as well. My mom was both parents to me since my dad died when i was 6 and I didn't know how I'd survive her lose. But you do. It takes time and you get to a point where you can think of all the good times you shared and how much you learned from her. I still talk to my mom often. I feel she can hear me. Sending you (((hugs)))


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

wkomorow said:


> Kathy,
> 
> I am so sorry. One of the strongest bonds is that between a mother and her daughter. In her heart, your mother knew that you were there in spirit. Be comforted in that she is no longer in pain. The loss of our parents, particularly our mothers is one of the most painful experiences we almost all go through. The pain you feel will subside, but don't compound it with guilt. You were good to her, and your spirit and thoughts were with her until the end. I hope you heart soon heals.


Perfect Walter!

Kathy, I was out of pocket all last week and am just now learning of your loss. Please accept my condolences.


----------

